# rice cakes for 6 mo old?



## NormaJean13 (Dec 28, 2007)

My friend started letting her babe eat rice cakes when she was 6 months old. They live out of town, so I've never seen her babe eat it (or gum it or whatever).

My babe is six months old now, and ready to start solids. We tried sweet potatoes last night and she really enjoyed them. I would like to try rice cakes (plain brown rice, no salt), but am afraid she'll choke on the small pieces.

What do you guys think about rice cakes for this age? Am I right to be scared? She's my first and I have no experience whatsoever with babies eating solid food.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually use the baby rice cakes (called baby mum mum's), they are in no way made with brown rice and aren't organic. The baby can break off a piece or suck on it and it dissolves easily in the mouth. I started that food at 9 mo, after C made it clear he couldn't handle the mush and we moved on to dry things. It's like a big rice puff. Maybe you could give her individual rice puffs so you won't have to deal with small pieces not dissolving at that age.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

one of the st food dd had was giant rice cakes from an asian market by my mom's house. they are a bit thinner than regular rice cakes. they kind of disolve in dd's mouth. why don't you just take a bite of the kind you want to give your dd & see how well they dissolve


----------



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

My daughter has eaten rice cakes since almost 6 months. Plain old no-salt ones. They dissolve very well. If your kid doesn't have teeth they likely won't break small pieces off either. Those mum-mum things even have dairy in them, so no way was I giving that to her this young.

You might want to read up on the baby-led weaning concept


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

my 7 month old can do regular rice cakes. She'll occasionally spit out a piece if its too large.

I looked at a box of mum mums in the store but then got nervous because they contain powdered milk and are made in China.... I hear they have been tested and have not been found to be contaminated but I still decided I'd rather do regular rice cakes.


----------



## NormaJean13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EzzysMom* 
You might want to read up on the baby-led weaning concept

Oh we're definitely going to dabble in baby-led weaning, but i want to have something for her to snack on too. The issue with BLW is getting my old-school parents on board...they care for her during the day. They're slowly softening up though.

The cakes I have are crumbly...perhaps I'll just crumble them myself so they more resemble a rice cereal.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My 7-1/2 month old twins do fien with the plain rice cakes. They don't manage to eat a whole lot yet but they do enjoy playing with them. Another one that we do is puffed kamut (cereal aisle). It softens up pretty quick and they can practice picking it up. It sticks to their wet fingers







.


----------



## Schatzi (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been giving DS rice puffs (from the cereal section in Whole Foods) since he was 8 months. He loves them and they're easy for him to feed himself.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Rice cakes were some of our first play-around foods at 6 mos. DS2 loves them. As a matter of fact, we all enjoy them. They are absolutely the BEST take-along snack, because they are quiet, make few crumbs, don't require any container other than a simple bag, and don't fall apart easily in a purse.

They are great for dipping into spoonable foods like apple sauce or yogurt, and are just one weight watchers point each! (OK, that last bit is for me.







)

We get a grocery store brand which contains only brown rice.


----------



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kappa* 
I actually use the baby rice cakes (called baby mum mum's), they are in no way made with brown rice and aren't organic. The baby can break off a piece or suck on it and it dissolves easily in the mouth.

My DS (almost 7 months) LOVES eating Baby MumMum snacks... I found a package of the organic ones at my local organic grocery store.


----------



## milkmamamerina (Sep 29, 2008)

I started my son with puffed rice cereal when he was 8 mos. but his pincer grasp was not as quick to develop as my 7 mo dd. She has been eating rice cakes (among other things) since 6 months. At first she would suck and gum them and pick up the puffs that sometimes break off. She now breaks them up with her hands before putting the pieces in her mouth. (she just broke her first 2 teeth through a few days ago.)

She won't take purees and we don't have a good selection of organic finger foods available in our area, so I have also tried rice chex, Carr's water crackers, melba toast rounds and gerber teething biscuits. She had some trouble (gagging but not choking) with everything but the rice cakes and the teething biscuits. Just make sure you pay close attention when introducing any new eating skill and watch baby for cues.


----------

